# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء أهداءات للنهنيء الاخ   فاروق بعيد الميلاد

## GSM-AYA

اليوم عيد ميلاد الاخ    فاروق بوخالفة   الملقب  *senfour25*  *مشرف قسم السامسونج*    *كل سنة وانت طيب اخي الكريم*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

كل سنه وانت بالف صحه 
وسعادة

----------


## Fannan1

كل سنة وانت طيب 
ومزيد من طول العمر والصحة والهناء

----------


## salihmob

كل سنه وانت طيب اخي  
عقبال الشمعه ال 100

----------


## seffari

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## mohamed73

كل سنه وانت طيب اخي

----------


## hassan riach

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## salinas

كل سنه وانت بالف صحه 
وسعادة

----------


## sofir

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## Lin62

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عقبال100سنة

----------


## امير الصمت

*كل سنة وانت طيب اخي الكريم*

----------


## محمد السيد

*كل سنة وانت طيب 
ومزيد من طول العمر والصحة والهناء      	*

----------

